# just browsing for birds in IL



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

hello there, i'm not looking to rush into anything but i thought i would test the waters to see if there is anybody with in an hour or two of chicagoland who might have pigeons available as i am looking to get my bird, scooter, a female friend. i'd get a male friend but scooter is very very very agressive and territorial. the birds would live separately until they got better acquainted so nobody would beat the other bird up. 

like i said i'm not looking to rush but i wanted to see what's out there, that's all.

thanks.


----------

